# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Hotel nähe Schladming Gondelstation

## Flo_Mike

*Hi alle zusammen*

Ich wollte fragen ob jemand ein Hotel kennt, das in der Nähe der Gondelstation Schladming ist. Sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein.
wollte im august mal so für 5-6 tage hinfahren und zelten is da ja eher schlecht.
Super wäre es auch wenn man dort sein bike über die Nacht irgendwo einsperren könnte.

Sag jetzt schon mal danke an alle hilfreiche Antworten.

Ride on 

Flo
PS. : Links zu den Hotels wären hilfreich wenn ihr welche habt ;-)

----------


## trek

www.planai.at

da kannst du nach deinen persönlichen Präferenzen suchen --> reservieren würde ich aber auf jeden fall telefonisch

wir sind meistens in Privatzimmer mit Frühstück (kostet nicht viel und die zimmer sind meist in einem sehr guten Zustand)

----------


## Poison :)

in schladming gibts super pensionen für 16-36€ pro nacht inkl frühstücke

einfach beim tourismusbüro anfragen

lg

----------


## geh hea

jugenherberge schladming ist direkt bei der planai bahn und kostet nicht viel rund 25 euro mit frühstück !!

----------


## Tobias

achte unbedingt darauf, daß die Unterkunft ein "Sommercard"-Partner ist. Dann bekommst du nämlich die Liftkarte gleich dazu  :Wink:  einfach beim Tourismusbüro anrufen und deine Wünsche äussern (Seilbahnnähe, Sommercard-Partner und den gewünschten Termin). 

macht wenig Sinn ein billiges € 20.- Zimmer zu nehmen und dann zzgl. Liftkarte erst recht wieder € 40.- zu zahlen, wenn du für € 30.- bis € 35.- ein schöneres Zimmer inkl. Liftkarte, Frei-/Hallenbad, etc. bekommst.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Genau - letztes Jahr beim WC dort gewesen... Hotel mit Frühstück und Sommercard hat 32 Euro gekostet. Ein Tag WC zugesehn, am zweiten Tag selbst gefahren. Tageskarte Lift - mit Sommercard 0 Euro!!!

----------

